# Series 1 Tivo and the switch to Comcast digital



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

We're Comcast prisoners (ok, some would call us customers) with a couple Series 1 Tivos with lifetime. We got our Comcast "we're moving to digital" letter last week. The letter says channels 2-34 will "not be affected" (which I assume means they'll remain analog), but it would appear that I'll loose the standard cable channels above 34. So I'm looking for some information/help as I do the "upgrade". I'm hoping there are other Series 1 owners who have already done all this (I know it's different for Series 2 and above).

Hitting the Comcast web-site with my ID number, I see that I can get one Digital Set Top Box (not sure the model) and two Digital Adapters (PACE DC50x) for no additional fees. It would seem that I would put the Set Top Box on the TV (for future free on-demand usage) and the Adapters on each Tivo.

Reading the Comcast DTA unboxing thread, it would appear I would do the following steps to get each Tivo setup with its adapter:


Plug the adapter into the TV (cable -> adapter -> cable -> TV).
Activate it with Comcast (probably from the web-site).
Verify it works correctly.
Plug the adapter into the Tivo.
Use the Pace remote extender with the Tivo IR blaster (taped together or something).
Run Tivo guided setup.
Specify "Cable with box".
Specify "Comcast Digital Adapter".
Specify 10104-B (or perhaps 10104-C) for the IR code.
And I should be ready-to-go.

And now my questions:


Is there any reason I should not order all three pieces of hardware (one set-top and two adapters)?
Anyone see any problems or omissions with the above plan for the the new hardware or the Tivo setup?
Will running guided setup delete any currently recorded programs?
Will running guided setup delete or require I re-enter all my Season Passes or Wishlists?
Other than activating the new boxes to make sure they work, is there any reason to set everything up way before the actual change date (I'm thinking a few days instead of weeks or months before)?
And the catch-all:


Is there anything else I've forgetting to ask about?
I assume after I do all of the above, nothing will actually change in what channels I receive or anything like that (no on-demand, etc). At the end of the letter they say "Standard Cable customers like you will be upgraded at no additional charge to be ready for this enhanced digital service". But it's not clear if they're simply talking about the new hardware, or if at some point my service will actually change from "Standard Cable" to something else giving me access to some other things.

So any input or help would be appreciated. This will then become sort of a how-to thread for other Series 1 owners.

Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

As far as setting up the TiVo you forgot to mention you choose "Cable with box" when it asks. Fot the DTA converter boxes, you choose RF in, CH 2/3/4 (whatever it uses), and A/V in for the full cable box.

You will not lose any recordings, settings, preferences, or Season Passes. 

You might gain a few channels that are currently digital only. 

It does not matter when you make the change, all the channels are digital now. 

The only reason not to get the boxes is if you don't need them.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

classicsat said:


> As far as setting up the TiVo you forgot to mention you choose "Cable with box" when it asks...


Thanks, I added that one part to my list.

I received a second letter today that specifies the change date as May 26. So it's under a month away. I'm going to get the hardware ordered and hope the configuration goes without a problem.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

I setup one of my Tivo's for digital this weekend. Everything went as expected, and I did not have to use the remote extender on the Pace box. It seems to be working fine with the IR transmitter just a bit off-center from the IR receiver. I'm running the "medium" speed for the 10104 IR code.

I did have trouble with some channels not being displayed (service interrupted message) but changing the splitter I was using solved that. I guess the previous splitter was to old or low quality and degraded the signal to much. So if you have that problem, try a different (newer, better) splitter.

This paper had some interesting information about IR setup including a solution for IR overload which I was going to try if I had any problems: http://www.leisuretech.com.au/PDF/URC_RF_Trouble_shooting_guide.pdf. See the "Test Component Operation For IR Overload" section.

I did have a question about this:



classicsat said:


> Fot the DTA converter boxes, you choose RF in, CH 2/3/4 (whatever it uses), and A/V in for the full cable box.


Does that imply I can setup _both_ the DTA and the STB (set top box) as inputs to the Tivo? There are a number of channels that the Pace box does not convert that the STB does and using both would give better coverage.

Actually, what I'd like to do is skip the DTA and use straight cable for everything under channel 30 (or so) that will stay analog, and only use the STB for a couple higher channels I sometimes record a movie from. Can I do this?

There are options to setup Tivo with satellite and cable, but is there a way to setup Tivo for RF cable (channels 2-30) and A/V cable (channels >30)?


----------



## chakk (Mar 28, 2008)

I gave up on trying to improve my signal simply by changing out old splitters and instead added a signal applifier from Radio Shack where the main cable enters the house and before it is split to the various rooms. That has solved all of the pixelation and "service interrupted" messages that I was getting on some channels.

I have an STB connected directly to my TV's RF input, and a DTA connected to my Tivo's RF input (and the then connects with a set of composite cables to the TV). This allows me to watch any of the channels that my TV service provides live on TV, while at the same time recording any of these same channels on my Tivo.


----------



## chakk (Mar 28, 2008)

Since you have two tivos, I assume that means you also have two Tvs? If correct, then I would suggest paying the extra $2 per month to get another DTA (making a total of one STB and 3 DTAs) and hook that third DTA up to the second TV, so it, too, can view any channel you receive at the same time as you can record any channel you receive on that second Tivo. 

I personally find the "digital" signal through the DTA for those lower number channels that are still delivered as analog is much better than the "straight cable analog" signal connected to an extra TV for which full channel selection is not necessary.


----------



## chakk (Mar 28, 2008)

As for "extras" that you might receive from your cable company after the switch from all analog to what I will call "low channel analog + high channel digital", I did receive about a dozen extra free stations in the 100s and 200s range, plus some FM radio stations that I can now listen to on my TV speakers through both the digital cable box and the DTAs -- I got the full allotment of 3 free boxes, plus rented an extra DTA at $2 per month so that both TVs and both Tivos could reach all available channels.

Most of the extra free channels provided are home shopping, religious, and stock market news channels, although I did pick up Biography, which was not available before in my subscription package.


----------



## vangough1980vg (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

bkc56 said:


> Does that imply I can setup _both_ the DTA and the STB (set top box) as inputs to the Tivo? There are a number of channels that the Pace box does not convert that the STB does and using both would give better coverage.


Nope, it is one or the other.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Nope, it is one or the other.


Do you have enough setup flexibility on a Dual Tuner to have the DTA (or STB) on composite input while the the cable is on the RF input? I'm fairly sure you can do that now when you say "Have a cable box," right?

Having dual tuner recordings where I can record the basic broadcast channels the "lower 34" would make 2 at once happen pretty often for me.

I'm hoping there's still a "How does this box connect?" for DTAs without it assuming it's RF only.

As I posted I called Comcast to ask when digital only was going to hit me only to the have clueless CSR tell me I don't know what I talking about. I guess when that Comcast site takes my account number I'll know.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

chakk said:


> I gave up on trying to improve my signal simply by changing out old splitters and instead added a signal applifier from Radio Shack where the main cable enters the house and before it is split to the various rooms.


If trying the various splitters I already had didn't work, then I'd have purchased an amplifier too. But I like to avoid yet more stuff plugged in 24/7 when I can.



chakk said:


> Since you have two tivos, I assume that means you also have two Tvs?
> ...
> I personally find the "digital" signal through the DTA for those lower number channels that are still delivered as analog is much better than the "straight cable analog" signal connected to an extra TV for which full channel selection is not necessary.


Actually just one TV fed by two Tivos (DVD, VCR, Wii, etc).

On your second point, I'm not real trusting of the IR transmitter to change the channel on the DTA so I'd prefer to skip using it as much as possible.



classicsat said:


> Nope, it is one or the other.


What if I lie and say the STB is a "satellite" box coming in on the A/V inputs? I could then setup a manual recording the few times I want something on a high channel.

The other option would be (if possible) to use the serial port to drive the STB. Then that Tivo would have access to everything, but the STB would have to be turned on 24/7 which I don't really like.

Finally, I wanted to give an update on the equipment (physical) setup I'm using. Dreading the increase in cables and wires by adding all this stuff, I decided to do some custom work to clean it up. Thus the picture below. Some of the specifics:


I started with a 6x16 piece of plywood as a base.
For access and airflow issues, I do not use the backs to the A/V cabinet. So I could use the adjustable attachment points to hold the base. The bottom hole wasn't lined up correctly, so the base is just setting on the bottom two thumb-wheel thingies.
Power strip on the left so I have short cable runs. The USRobotics is for an external modem for the one Tivo who's internal modem died.
The two DTAs are mounted with the tie-wraps loose enough I can slip them out if I need to.
I used that putty for mounting posters on a wall to hold the IR Transmitter. It holds it fine, and is easier to adjust than the double-stick mounts provided.
The bag under the right tie-wrap is all the extra wire for the IR Transmitter to contain it.
The bottom DTA isn't setup yet. I'm still deciding what I want to do about the second Tivo.
There's space at the bottom to mount the cable splitter if I decide to.

So far it's working well at keeping the cable/wires and various boxes off the floor.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, you could lie and say you have a cable box on RF and a satellite box in A/V, with the full box on A/V, manually operated of course. 

I do similar in my setup, except the satellite receiver on A/V is the real thing used for most of my recording, the RF in set for antenna, but I have another satellite box on that; tuned to NASA TV. I just choose CH 3 to watch NASA.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Very helpful as I setup my old S1 with the Comcast DTA last night. It went smoothly except for one oddity.

During the IR setup screen, the video & audio cut out but not the closed captioning. So I was left with a blank screen except for the closed captioning stream. Since the TiVo was still rebuilding data, I didn't want to power cycle so I left it overnight and checked again this morning. Still the same blank screen with CC so I power cycled the TiVo and that seems to have solved the problem but that incident made me wondering if this was a known problem with the TiVo and these DTAs. Anybody else experience this problem? If so, are there any known fixes?

Thanks.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

The blank screen issue hasn't come up again but I've noticed a new problem with the Comcast DTA.

For some reason, channel 37 (TNT) has no sound. Every other channel has sound and the Motorola set top box receives TNT fine with sound. Very strange. I'm going to have to activate the spare DTA and see if it suffers from the same issue.

Anyone else experience this problem with any channels?

Thanks.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

netringer said:


> Do you have enough setup flexibility on a Dual Tuner to have the DTA (or STB) on composite input while the the cable is on the RF input? I'm fairly sure you can do that now when you say "Have a cable box," right?
> 
> Having dual tuner recordings where I can record the basic broadcast channels the "lower 34" would make 2 at once happen pretty often for me.


I personally never had the series 2 dual tuner, but I *think* the answer to this is 'no'.

A very old thread that would allow you to do basically the same thing (with hacking) for a series 1 is:
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=99172

If you did this or whatever the modern equivalent is, then I think you could do this.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

logic88 said:


> For some reason, channel 37 (TNT) has no sound. Every other channel has sound and the Motorola set top box receives TNT fine with sound. Very strange. I'm going to have to activate the spare DTA and see if it suffers from the same issue.


The other DTA works just fine so it's a defective DTA. Very odd the sound cuts out only on one channel though. It's a good thing that I requested two DTAs even though I only needed one!

Now the question is should I bother swapping out the defective DTA as I really don't feel like waiting in line at the Comcast office. I wonder if they allow mail-in swaps?


----------



## Barrie (Mar 21, 2009)

logic88 said:


> The blank screen issue hasn't come up again but I've noticed a new problem with the Comcast DTA.
> 
> For some reason, channel 37 (TNT) has no sound. Every other channel has sound and the Motorola set top box receives TNT fine with sound. Very strange. I'm going to have to activate the spare DTA and see if it suffers from the same issue.
> 
> ...


When I experience the no sound problem it is usually because the bottom button on the remote (LANG) is turned to something other than English.


----------



## Barrie (Mar 21, 2009)

I am in the process of setting up my Series 1 TIVO and a Comcast STB. The latter has an IR input window but no OUT Serial port, so I have to use the IR blaster from the SONY SVR2000. The problem is that I have not used the blaster for years and it does not seem to work. Does anyone know where I can buy a compatible replacement in the SF Bay Area? Neither Radio Shack nor Fry's have them.
Incidentally, I am asuming that my hookup will be as follows:
1. Cable to STB
2. RCA red/white/yellow cable from STB to SVR input.
3. RCA red/white/yellow cable from SVR output to TV.
4. IR output to STB IR receiver window.
5. I have the cable from the wall split with one limb as above and the other through a DTA direct to the TV so that I can record one channel while watching another.
Incidentally, for those who have yet to go through this, the DTAs produce a loss of signal strength so if this is marginal in your case, you will have to upgrade everything between the wall and the DTA (splitters, coax etc) and/or add an amplifier as stated earlier in this thread.

The channel-changing and programming any recording would all be via the SVR and its remote?


----------



## startertips8420 (Apr 1, 2009)

Does Comcast think they will get people to pay more than $40 (even over time via monthly fee)? That thing is hideous! And that's coming from a guy that has a VCR as media receiver and using a DTV Pal with when I'm on my computer which is in my bedroom. But I'm not stuck in SDTV Hell when I'm in my room; my computer monitor (T260HD) does a decent job as a HDTV when I'm not using it as a monitor. I do need to replace my Logitech x-530 computer speakers with a "real" surround sound system so I can also use the speakers with the TV. dvds-online-rental-review.com


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Barrie said:


> When I experience the no sound problem it is usually because the bottom button on the remote (LANG) is turned to something other than English.


Thanks but I don't think it's that as this problem is confined to one channel and survives power cycles. In any event, the 2nd DTA works so everything is good.

Good reminder to ask for as much free equipment as you can get. 



Barrie said:


> I am in the process of setting up my Series 1 TIVO and a Comcast STB. The latter has an IR input window but no OUT Serial port, so I have to use the IR blaster from the SONY SVR2000. The problem is that I have not used the blaster for years and it does not seem to work. Does anyone know where I can buy a compatible replacement in the SF Bay Area? Neither Radio Shack nor Fry's have them.


Before someone was so kind as to send me a set, I was going to buy from here:

http://mythic.tv/index.php/tivo-ir-blaster.html


----------

